# tug REDDEN



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

In 1994 the tug REDDEN ex-ASKØ was at Southampton and has also been reported as at Rye.

Does anyone know what became of her or have photos of her in the UK?


<<<<<<<<
39grt 60'0" x 14'5" x 8'0"
blt 1916 J Th Wilmink, Groningen
C2cy 130ihp Machinefabriek Fulton

1916 DFDS, Copenhagen as ASKØ
1950 MRP Nielsen, Tuborg Havn
1951 Handelsboget Reddtrafik Tönnesson & Löfström, Helsingborg as REDDEN & converted to diesel [type?]
1955 Albin Tönnesson, Helsingborg
1972 R A Chettle, London


----------



## BLyon (Apr 4, 2021)

Hi there, 

This post turned up in a Google search and so apologies for the 11-year delay. I lived on Redden as small child in the early 80s. We were moored on New Poplar dock on the Isle of Dogs, before the dock was seized as part of the London Docklands redevelopment, and so the boat was compulsory purchased.

Happy to dig out some old photos if still of interest.

Brodie


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

oops


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello Brodie
What a delight to see your message (and apologies for an apparent blank reply)
As it happens, shortly after posting the original enquiry, I found REDDEN at Rochford, Essex, not far from my (then) home. The main photo here is taken at Rochford - I have a couple taken from that river bank opposite that I can add to the "Tugs" gallery when I can find my box of pen-drives (I moved house on Thursday).

Also I made good progress on her history - see below - at least up to her retirement from commercial service. It would be good if you counld correct any errors and, perhaps fill in some of the detail for the 1990s.
My gmail.com address is [email protected]

best wishes

David

====================
39grt 0nrt, 16.50 x 4.40m - 60.0/54.1 x 14.5 x 8.0ft
built 1916 J Th Wilmink, Groningen (Yd 93)
C2cyl 130ihp 8½kn 1scr, Fulton

23/5/1916 DFDS - Det Forenede Dampskibs-Selskab A/S, Copenhagen as ASKØ (DNK flag, reg Copenhagen)
18/2/1950 Martin R P Nielsen & Jens S R Larsen, Tuborg Havn 2/5/1951 Martin R P Nielsen, Tuborg Havn
16/10/1951 Handelsbolaget Reddtrafik, Tönnesson & Löfström, Helsingborg, renamed REDDEN (SWE flag, reg Helsingborg)
1955 re-engined diesel, 165bhp
25/8/1955 Albin Tönnesson, Helsingborg
1965 re-engined diesel Volvo-Penta type MD96
21/11/1972 R A Chettle (Shettle?), London
17/5/1973 (GBR flag, reg London, ON 360544)
14/7/1983 Kenneth Lyon, London
30/8/1989 London Docklands Development Commission, Millharbour, Canary Wharf
1990s moored in Poplar Dock and later reported moored at Barking Creek
1997 moored at Medway Bridge Marina
2008 seized by Medway Bridge Marina for non payment of mooring fees
15/9/2008 John Greenwood, Upminster, Essex (scrap value)
14/10/2008 moved to Carter & Ward, Sutton Wharf, Rochford (for rebuild)
2013 still under rebuild
c2014 broken up at Rochford, reportedly due to unpaid berthing fees


----------

